# meat slicer deal



## salmonclubber (Mar 19, 2008)

hey everyone 

here is a deal on a commercial meat slicer you can bid on it at www.propertyroom.com







Univex 6509 Meat Slicer                                         



Enlarge 



Auction  Current Bid:*$6.00* _balljacker_  Bid Increment:$5.00...or more*  Next Minimum Bid:$11.00    Bid History:2 bids(s) starting at $1.00  Time Left:*5 Days 20:18:48* ...or later*  Start Time:Tuesday, March 18, 2008
12:00:00 PM Eastern  End Time:Monday, March 24, 2008
6:06:00 PM Eastern  Listing ID:4420237  Item Number:6021-004787  * Current bid and time remaining are not "live"; refresh your browser to update. Auctions extend if a bid gets placed in the last 3 minutes.                                                                                                         *Univex 6509 Meat Slicer*


























Features:
Durable Metal Construction
Adjustable Slice Width
115 Volts AC
5.3 Amps
60 Hz
On/Off Toggle Switch
Power Indicator Light
And More
Item shows some moderate signs of wear, such as marks and scratches. It was tested for function, powered on, and the blade spun. The power switch is mislabeled. The off position actually turns the machine on. The power indicator light also illuminated. 
just a buck 

*Condition:* Fair


*This item is "Oversize 2" according to the FED-EX rate structure. Oversize 2 items are charged at the 50-pound rate class (unless actual weight is greater).*


*Shipping Weight:* 51pounds
*Shipping From:* City Of Industry, CA
*Shipping Estimate: *A shipping estimate, based upon the weight and package size of the product as well as the delivery location, will be displayed during the bidding process prior to the final step of confirming the bid. 
 To view the shipping estimate: Click on Bid Now button. Enter Proxy or Maximum Bid Amount and choose Continue. Shipping cost estimates will be displayed along with bid amounts.
 Please carefully review our shipping and returns policy before committing to a bid.
 Shipping is only available within the US. A handling charge is included in the "Shipping Cost Estimate". This handling charge will be applied for all shipments and also for all "will-call" pickups.
* [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Neither PropertyRoom.com, nor the person or entity from which the auction item became available, makes any warranties, expressed or implied, as to the fitness and/or merchantability of items on our site. A description and/or picture accompany each auction listing. No assumptions can or should be made regarding any features, functionality or additional parts not pictured or described. An item is sold "as is" unless the item meets the criteria of the prevailing published return policy. Buyers assume responsibility for auctions they have won. All bids are in US Currency. Shipping is only available within the US. The "Shipping Cost Estimate" will include a handling charge, typically $4.95 ($9.95 for bicycles and larger items that cannot be shipped), applied to all shipments as well as all "will-call" pickups.  Applicable sales tax may apply. From time to time, and at its sole discretion, PropertyRoom.com may change the prevailing fee structure for shipping and handling.**
*[/font] 
       function OpenPopup() {         window.open('askquestion.aspx?id=4420237','Questio  n_On_Item',                 'left=20,top=20,width=560,height=365,toolbar=0,res  izable=0, scrollbars=0'); }                Customer Questions


----------

